# Intercooler Opinions



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright Im looking into intercooling the Z. I want to keep the radiator in the stock position. The 2 different kiinds of intercoolers Ive been looking at were either where both the enterance/exit of the IC are on the same side or the one where is enters one side and exits the other. Anyone with either one for pros or cons? Im kinda leaning towards the same side inlets.


----------

